# Punny Fish Names



## christinamac

Let's see if we can come up with a huge list of pun fish names that people can refer to when trying to think of a name for pet fish.

For example, I have a Nerite snail I named Hoover after the popular brand of vacuums. The next snail I get will also be named after a vacuum brand, maybe Kenmore.

But let's focus on punny names for Betta fish! Here are a few to start:

1. Tunakhamen
2. Swim Shady
3. Tuna Turner


----------



## christinamac

4. Mackerelmore
5. Arowana Grande
6. Coldplaty
7. Goby Mac
8. Marlin Monroe
9. Barb Ruth
10. Rene Descarp
11. Susan B. Anchovy
12. Winston Perch-hill
13. Charles Garwin


----------



## Witchipoo

Heh heh heh heh, Mackerelmor.
That's funny.


----------



## Carrot Nose

14. Alpha Betta


----------



## Bettajungle

15 Charles Sharkley 
16. Michael Shoredon


----------



## KeshiaB

17. Nat Kingfish Cod

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Witchipoo

Sharkira


----------



## KeshiaB

19. Arlo Guppie
20. James Pond
21. Genghis Karp
22. Pike and Tuna Turner
23. Aquilla the Hun

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lekoguy

24. Betta Midler
25. Betta Davis


----------



## ravenhunter32

I've got a Phineas and Gilliebert


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Fluffy The Fish


----------



## moodynarwhal

Uncle Salmon


----------



## KeshiaB

Salmon and Gillfunkel

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## youbettawerk

Gillbert Grape
Ruth Bader Finsburg
Gill Clinton
Ronald Rayfin
Bill Nye the Science Fry
Carrie Fisher (rest in peace)
Betta White
Gilly Nelson


----------



## TwentyThousandLeagues

How about Finn?


----------



## youbettawerk

Gillian Anderson, Gillian Welch, Vince Gill, Happy Gilmore


----------



## DangerousAngel

How about Finn Rider (Tangled refrence XD)


----------



## leonardodifishy

My betta's name is Leonardo diFishy, haha.


----------



## rencolestevens

Mine are Gabrielle (the bit*h just seemed mean!), Carlos and Solis! I guess it's pretty obvious I had just binge watched 
Desperate Housewives when I got these little guys (well, Gabrielle is a female)!


----------



## nursepower

Hello, 


I call mine Max as in Betamax. For you youngins before Blu Ray and DVD there was VHS and Beta tapes.


----------



## DanaeLeigh

Alexander Hamilfin


----------



## Lekoguy

Ah yes, the duel with Aaron Barb.


----------



## youbettawerk

Finly Baratheon. Gillaria Sand.


----------



## NeroBubbles

*Star wars*

Bubble fett


----------



## Betta Max

nursepower said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I call mine Max as in Betamax. For you youngins before Blu Ray and DVD there was VHS and Beta tapes.


LOL, I named mine the same and for the same reason. LOL


----------



## Aqua Aurora

My neice named her last betta phish.
I one of my firsts I named Aristoto instead of Aristotle because he lived with otos, acted like one, and ate their food with them.
I also have one named Shreduski because he keeps his fins short (dthm looks more like a plakat =,=)


----------



## FreedomsFunFish

I have beta:laugh:


----------



## Sadmoji

There have been a few:

Fishstix
Sushi
Sashimi
Tuna
Physh
Fin (not that funny...)
Pudge (he controls the weather)


----------



## allied123

I know someone already made a pun with this name but

Gengfish khan


----------



## halleyana

All my bettas have punny names, here's a few I think aren't already here: (my boys right now are Swim Shady and James Pond)

Vincent van Goby, Georgia O'Reef, Mary Kate & Ashley Ocean, JK Trawling, Marlin Monroe, Mishell Obama, Tina Fillet, and Jane Ponda


----------



## Falcon

Oscar Miya 

Tuna Finn


----------



## Lilymouse385

Platy Perry
If you had 2 females you could name them the Gillmore Girls or Gilmore Gills XD


----------



## Kevinthefish

halleyana said:


> All my bettas have punny names, here's a few I think aren't already here: (my boys right now are Swim Shady and James Pond)
> 
> Vincent van Goby, Georgia O'Reef, Mary Kate & Ashley Ocean, JK Trawling, Marlin Monroe, Mishell Obama, Tina Fillet, and Jane Ponda


Haha now I want to get two females and call them Mary Kate and Ashley Ocean lolol


----------



## mimi619

Harley Quinn


----------



## Lilymouse385

mimi619 said:


> Harley Quinn


You mean Harley *Finn*?


----------



## mimi619

My Daughter wanted to him Harley Quinn, Now he is Call Harley Finn THANK YOU


----------



## Lilymouse385

mimi619 said:


> My Daughter wanted to him Harley Quinn, Now he is Call Harley Finn THANK YOU


:grin2: No problem. Let minnow if you need more puns XD


----------



## abbeynelson

swim shady

tuna turner

James pod


----------



## GangsterGary

Jeffrey Bettazos


----------

